# Rhinestone newbie with 2 questions



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone.  I've been heat pressing screenprint transfers for around 5 years. I just got some beautiful custom Daytona bike week rhinestone designs. I've pretty much never pressed stones before so I got two quick questions.

I bought batches of each design so they came with bags of spare stones. I see some designs have a stone or two missing; they are very elaborate designs. I know the heat, time and pressure settings. My two questions are:

1. I assume the spare stones should already have the glue or whatever they use to hold them on them correct?

2. If I press a new design, then want to add a missing stone, do I simply place the stone where it needs to be, then press the whole design again with a Teflon sheet or parchment paper over it?

Sorry if those are stupid questions. Thank you.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

In a nut shell Bill, yes just press as you would normally and you'll be good to go. Have you ever tried Spangles? They are smooth & just as shiny as a rhinestone, very lightweight. They out sell my rhinestone decorated apparel 10 to 1. But it helps that I push them more than stones.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> In a nut shell Bill, yes just press as you would normally and you'll be good to go. Have you ever tried Spangles? They are smooth & just as shiny as a rhinestone, very lightweight. They out sell my rhinestone decorated apparel 10 to 1. But it helps that I push them more than stones.


Thank you, I think you tried to help me a long time ago when I bought some bead designs that did not work. I'm just learning everything right now. I just thought of something else in regards to my 2nd question however.

If I know a design is missing a stone or two BEFORE I press the design, then the best way to fix it is to peel the backing off, lay the design upside down, then use the loose stones I have and place them in place, since the top clear sheet is sticky and will hold them.

THEN put the design in place and press it all, correct? I don't know why but I just thought of that. Correct me if somehow that is not the right way to do it. As to the other way thank you, now I know I can do that too.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

You sure can do it that way, or place your loose stone on a leftover piece of transfer tape and place it where it is needed also. Remember, that the transfer tape MAY (depending, if it got wrinkled up or not) be used over if need be.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Well today I heat pressed all 9 designs I got. They are all very detailed designs; multicolored wings, motorcycles with flames and wings, writing and so on. Very large too, like 14 inches long by 10 inches wide.

I put the heat press at 355 F, medium to high pressure, for 15 seconds with a Teflon sheet over it. Then I pressed over the design with a cloth to set the stones. Waited about a minute, then slowly peeled off the clear tape.

I have no idea if slowly pulling it off or fast is better? Anyways they all came out great except for one that had 2 stones come off on the tape. I also re-pressed them with parchment paper over it for 10 seconds to really seat them, not sure if that is good idea, bad or does nothing?

I see that because the tape is sticky I need to really make sure the design is just about exactly where it should be before I let it sit on the shirt. I can move it after but it's hard. Newbie thing I'm sure. 

I also put a loose stone in place on one and re-pressed with good result. However with my eyesight not as good now and shaky hands I hope I don't have to do that often. 

Is it always better to peel colder rather than warmer? I assume the more you wait the better the glue is drying to hold the stones in place. But I'm not sure if also it makes the stones stick more to the tape?

Anyways not bad for my first time. I think they will work out well and I must say they look fantastic. Hard to take pictures that really show off the beauty of them however. Maybe I'll do some videos. Thanks again.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad to hear it was a success Bill, you can peel them when a little warm or wait until they cool, I tend to do mine a little on the warm side. Keep on 'stoning!


----------

